# Milan-Genoa: domenica 14 febbraio ore 12.30 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan-Genoa, domenica 14 febbraio 2016, ore 12.30.

Nella venticinquesima giornata di Serie A c'è Milan-Genoa, la partita è in programma domenica 14 febbraio alle ore 12.30 presso lo stadio Meazza.

La gara di andata è terminata con la vittoria per 1-0 del Genoa.

La gara sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 12.30 di domenica 14 febbraio.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita e, come sempre, i voti degli utenti per i nostri calciatori.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

Per la cronaca...
...c'è Inter-Fiorentina.
Se oggi facevamo il nostro dovere, la settimana prossima sarebbe stata quella del sorpasso probabilmente.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo il furto odierno e quello dell'andata a Genova spero di vincere 6-0.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

*Rincon salta la sfida di San Siro per squalifica.*


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Per loro non ci saranno anche Pavoletti e Ansaldi, per cui se non la vinciamo spariamoci.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Gol di Cerci, risultato finale Genoa 1 Milan 0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Gol di Cerci, risultato finale Genoa 1 Milan 0



Bisognerà sorbirsi l'esultanza sfottente di questo roito.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

....o anche di suso....
Del resto...se abbiamo fatto segnare una SEGA immensa come armero.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Montolivo e Rincon saltano la sfida di San Siro per squalifica.*



Bene, giocheremo col centrocampo del Genoa contro il Genoa


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Bene, giocheremo col centrocampo del Genoa contro il Genoa



e loro con gli esterni del milan contro il milan


----------



## Tobi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Questa non la guardo, orario stupidissimo e partita tra Genoa e Genoa. Meglio dedicarsi ad altro


----------



## DannySa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Questa non la guardo, orario stupidissimo e partita tra Genoa e Genoa. Meglio dedicarsi ad altro



In molti faranno la fila dalle 10 e si porteranno il panino con la bresaola da casa.


----------



## bmb (8 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In molti faranno la fila dalle 10 e si porteranno il panino con la bresaola da casa.



Se abitassi a meno di 100 km da Milano lo farei anche io. Invece devo farne 900 A/R.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2016)

*Da valutare le condizione di Ansaldi e Pavoletti per il Genoa e per il Milan Kucka e Niang usciti con qualche problema durante la sfida contro l'Udinese.*


----------



## Djici (8 Febbraio 2016)

il derby


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2016)

La partitella in famiglia tra Milan A e Milan B delle 12, non vedo l'ora


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2016)

kucka e niang sono fondamentali più o meno quanto Bonaventura soprattutto il secondo


----------



## Kaladin85 (8 Febbraio 2016)

C'è fiorentina-inter sabato...vincere con il Genoa è fondamentale.
Se non portiamo a casa i tre punti domenica, ogni eventualità, anche remota, di rimonta terzo posto va a farsi benedire.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Montolivo e Rincon saltano la sfida di San Siro per squalifica.*



no Montolivo ci sarà...è entrato ieri in diffida...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> no Montolivo ci sarà...è entrato ieri in diffida...



Si si. Corretto


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> C'è fiorentina-inter sabato...vincere con il Genoa è fondamentale.
> Se non portiamo a casa i tre punti domenica, ogni eventualità, anche remota, di rimonta terzo posto va a farsi benedire.



fondamentalisimo, vale un campionato la partita di domenica


----------



## Aron (8 Febbraio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> C'è fiorentina-inter sabato...vincere con il Genoa è fondamentale.
> Se non portiamo a casa i tre punti domenica, ogni eventualità, anche remota, di rimonta terzo posto va a farsi benedire.



Il terzo posto è impossibile.
Dobbiamo essere realistici.
E' da inizio campionato che abbiamo una media punti da squadra da quinto/sesto posto, e lì arriveremo (e considerando la media, tra Genoa, Napoli, Torino e Sassuolo faremo probabilmente 6 punti).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il terzo posto è impossibile.
> Dobbiamo essere realistici.
> E' da inizio campionato che abbiamo una media punti da squadra da quinto/sesto posto, e lì arriveremo (e considerando la media, tra Genoa, Napoli, Torino e Sassuolo faremo probabilmente 6 punti).



Noi abbiamo certamente una media da 5°/6° posto,
ma dato che la stessa media l'hanno anche Roma, Inter e Fiore, non c'è motivo per non sperare


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2016)

*Pavoletti e Kucka saltano la sfida per infortunio.*


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Il Genoa senza Pavoletti è una roba agghiacciante: nelle 8 volte in cui è mancato il Genoa ha SEMPRE perso e in queste 8 partite ha segnato un solo gol. Inutile aggiungere altro.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2016)

Direi che senza Pavoletti, Rincon, Ansaldi, e con Perotti andato via, si presentano (in una stagione certamente non esaltante) a San Siro senza i giocatori dal rendimento più alto.


----------



## Aron (8 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il Genoa senza Pavoletti è una roba agghiacciante: nelle 8 volte in cui è mancato il Genoa ha SEMPRE perso e in queste 8 partite ha segnato un solo gol. Inutile aggiungere altro.



Noi giocheremo senza Kucka, Niang e forse Bonaventura.
Non siamo messi tanto meglio.

Senza quei tre è perfino dannoso giocare col 4-4-2.


----------



## Ciachi (8 Febbraio 2016)

Suso e cerci....


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Direi che senza Pavoletti, Rincon, Ansaldi, e con Perotti andato via, si presentano (in una stagione certamente non esaltante) a San Siro senza i giocatori dal rendimento più alto.



Assolutamente si, ma inutile dire che si presenteranno con Cerci e Suso con il dente avvelenato, vogliosi di dimostrare quanto valgono. 

Con noi il gol dell'ex non è manco quotato.


----------



## Serginho (9 Febbraio 2016)

Spero di vincere per mandare il Genoa in serie B, non per altro. Non me ne vogliano i tifosi genoani, ma gli intrallazzi pelato-giochi preziosi hanno stancato


----------



## J&B (9 Febbraio 2016)

se il genoa va in b galliani ci porterà tutti i giocatori del genoa


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Febbraio 2016)

J&B ha scritto:


> se il genoa va in b galliani ci porterà tutti i giocatori del genoa



La smobilitazione?  Tutti a Milanelloooo!


----------



## Reblanck (9 Febbraio 2016)

Se vincevamo contro l'udinese .... non so cosa sarebbe successo.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2016)

*Tuttosport: se Niang e Bonaventura non recuperano, contro il Genoa giocheranno dal primo minuto Balotelli e Boateng.*


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: se Niang e Bonaventura non recuperano, contro il Genoa giocheranno dal primo minuto Balotelli e Boateng.*



Ricordate la partita con l'Alessandria? Quella in cui abbiamo giocato in 9 contro 11? Sto giro però sarà contro una squadra di serie A, mica di lega pro.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ricordate la partita con l'Alessandria? Quella in cui abbiamo giocato in 9 contro 11? Sto giro però sarà contro una squadra di serie A, mica di lega pro.



Mamma mia, sul serio.


----------



## smallball (9 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: se Niang e Bonaventura non recuperano, contro il Genoa giocheranno dal primo minuto Balotelli e Boateng.*



sarebbe un'autentica sciagura


----------



## Hammer (9 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: se Niang e Bonaventura non recuperano, contro il Genoa giocheranno dal primo minuto Balotelli e Boateng.*



9 contro 11 dal primo minuto


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2016)

Attenzione: Montolivo è diffidato, rischiamo di trovarci in trasferta a Napoli con Poli e Bertolacci.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: se Niang e Bonaventura non recuperano, contro il Genoa giocheranno dal primo minuto Balotelli e Boateng.*





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Attenzione: Montolivo è diffidato, rischiamo di trovarci in trasferta a Napoli con Poli e Bertolacci.



Grande il Gallo! Va' che rosa hai messo su..


----------



## The Ripper (9 Febbraio 2016)

se non vinciamo manco questa, contro un squadra a dir poco ridicola (forse la peggiore della serie A per come gioca) dobbiamo solo buttarci nel cesso


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: se Niang e Bonaventura non recuperano, contro il Genoa giocheranno dal primo minuto Balotelli e Boateng.*



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

non so in che condizioni è ma se capisco qualcosina di calcio matavz è più forte di pavoletti


----------



## mandraghe (9 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> il derby





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La partitella in famiglia tra Milan A e Milan B delle 12, non vedo l'ora




 













E' il giorno di S. Valentino, quindi giochiamo la partita del cuore 


In b4: il gol di Suso o Cerci non è nemmeno quotato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: se Niang e Bonaventura non recuperano, contro il Genoa giocheranno dal primo minuto Balotelli e Boateng.*



sky riporta questa formazione:
DONNARUMMA 99
ABATE 20
ALEX 33
ROMAGNOLI 13
ANTONELLI 31
HONDA 10
MONTOLIVO 18
BERTOLACCI 91
POLI 16
BACCA 70
LUIZ ADRIANO 9


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sky riporta questa formazione:
> DONNARUMMA 99
> ABATE 20
> ALEX 33
> ...



Dai Luiz. Meno male.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dai Luiz. Meno male.



si ma io non digerisco poli, forse sulla fascia fa meno danni però


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma io non digerisco poli, forse sulla fascia fa meno danni però



L'importante che è Mario e Boateng non giochino insieme di nuovo.

Io proverei un ragazzo, onestamente. Locatelli potrebbe giocare esterno ? Chi è il procuratore ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: se Niang e Bonaventura non recuperano, contro il Genoa giocheranno dal primo minuto Balotelli e Boateng.*



Si può per regolamento schierare solo 9 giocatori in campo? Tanto è uguale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'importante che è Mario e Boateng non giochino insieme di nuovo.
> 
> Io proverei un ragazzo, onestamente. Locatelli potrebbe giocare esterno ? Chi è il procuratore ?



non ho idea, ma far esordire un ragazzo in una partita importante per noi e metterlo anche fuori ruolo non mi sembra il massimo..


----------



## Superpippo9 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Ma se bisogna per forza giocare col 4-4-2 alzare antonelli e mettere de sciglio piuttosto di un centrocampista sulla fascia no?!?


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ho idea, ma far esordire un ragazzo in una partita importante per noi e metterlo anche fuori ruolo non mi sembra il massimo..



Sì, però sempre meglio di Boateng o l'inutile...


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, però sempre meglio di Boateng o l'inutile...



ma è per non rovinare il ragazzo che fuori ruolo potrebbe rendere peggio..comunque abbiamo troppo bisogno di menez


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma è per non rovinare il ragazzo che fuori ruolo potrebbe rendere peggio..comunque abbiamo troppo bisogno di menez



Eh sì. Comunque è strano, è guarito da almeno due-tre settimane, possibile stia ancora così male da non giocare manco a partita iniziata ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh sì. Comunque è strano, è guarito da almeno due-tre settimane, possibile stia ancora così male da non giocare manco a partita iniziata ?



evidentemente hanno paura di una ricaduta...però se non inizia a giocare a poco a poco non recupererà mai


----------



## kolao95 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non so in che condizioni è ma se capisco qualcosina di calcio matavz è più forte di pavoletti



In base a che? Finora ha segnato solo in un campionato ridicolo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In base a che? Finora ha segnato solo in un campionato ridicolo.



in base al fatto che pavoletti è scarso, è buono solo di testa e in area di rigore..


----------



## kolao95 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in base al fatto che pavoletti è scarso, è buono solo di testa e in area di rigore..


Ah.. Quindi Inzaghi era scarso, capisco.. Idem Bacca..
Ma poi scarso de che? Stiamo parlando di uno che ha la media di un gol ogni partita e mezzo in una squadra di media fascia come il Genoa? Ma cosa stai dicendo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ah.. Quindi Inzaghi era scarso, capisco.. Idem Bacca..
> Ma poi scarso de che? Stiamo parlando di uno che ha la media di un gol ogni partita e mezzo in una squadra di media fascia come il Genoa? Ma cosa stai dicendo?



no pavoletti non è come quei due, quelli sono i fenomeni del ruolo, pavoletti forse è peggio di destro


----------



## LukeLike (9 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no pavoletti non è come quei due, quelli sono i fenomeni del ruolo, pavoletti forse è peggio di destro



Ma sei serio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio?



serissimo..borriello gli da le piste


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2016)

*formazioni aggiornate sky*

Milan (4-4-2) 
DONNARUMMA 99
ABATE 20
ALEX 33
ROMAGNOLI 13
ANTONELLI 31
HONDA 10
MONTOLIVO 18
BERTOLACCI 91
BOATENG 72
BACCA 70
BALOTELLI 45
Allenatore: Mihajlovic

Genoa (3-4-3)
1 PERIN
24 MUÑOZ
8 BURDISSO
4 DE MAIO
5 IZZO
30 RIGONI
31 DZEMAILI
93 LAXALT
11 CERCI
# MATAVZ
17 SUSO
Allenatore: Gasperini


----------



## 666psycho (10 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *formazioni aggiornate sky*
> 
> Milan (4-4-2)
> DONNARUMMA 99
> ...



a quanto sono quotati i gol di Suso e Cerci ??   cmq vedere nella stessa formazione Boateng e Balotelli mi da conati di vomito


----------



## wfiesso (10 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *formazioni aggiornate sky*
> 
> Milan (4-4-2)
> DONNARUMMA 99
> ...



Mah dove vogliamo andare con Balotelli titolare? Dove? Non gli affidarsi neanche le borracce, fallire be anche in quello


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (10 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *formazioni aggiornate sky*
> 
> Milan (4-4-2)
> DONNARUMMA 99
> ...



Montolivo è squalificato o sbaglio?


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Febbraio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Montolivo è squalificato o sbaglio?



No, non lo è.


Comunque per me Bonaventura recupera e, anche nel caso non ce la facesse, mi stupirei molto a vedere balotelli e boateng contemporaneamente in campo...sarebbe una stupidaggine troppo grande anche per il nostro allenatore.


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *formazioni aggiornate sky*
> 
> Milan (4-4-2)
> DONNARUMMA 99
> ...



Un solo numero tra 1 e 11 nella nostra formazione. Non vuol dir niente eh, giusto per dire.

Dobbiamo far 3 gol per stare un pò tranquilli, Cerci ci segna al 120%, Suso probabilmente


----------



## 666psycho (10 Febbraio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Montolivo è squalificato o sbaglio?



non ma se prende un giallo domenica sarà diffidato..


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Montolivo è squalificato o sbaglio?



diffidato


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Un solo numero tra 1 e 11 nella nostra formazione. Non vuol dir niente eh, giusto per dire.
> 
> Dobbiamo far 3 gol per stare un pò tranquilli, Cerci ci segna al 120%, Suso probabilmente



cerci segna con un tiro a giro da fuori area, sicuro come la morte


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *formazioni aggiornate sky*
> 
> Milan (4-4-2)
> DONNARUMMA 99
> ...



Io per questa giornata tornerei al 433, con Poli Montolivo Bertolacci in mezzo e davanti con Honda e Bacca una staffetta tra Boateng e Balotelli


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io per questa giornata tornerei al 433, con Poli Montolivo Bertolacci in mezzo e davanti con Honda e Bacca una staffetta tra Boateng e Balotelli



Perché vogliamo farci del male? con il 433 abbiamo sempre fatto invariabilmente schifo con Allegri, Inzaghi e Mihalovic,

Ok gli interpreti ma eventualmente 4312, sarebbero tutti nella loro posizione naturale,
non abbiamo attaccanti esterni per il tridente.


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *formazioni aggiornate sky*
> 
> Milan (4-4-2)
> DONNARUMMA 99
> ...


spostare Antonelli a centrocampo è una boiata?


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> spostare Antonelli a centrocampo è una boiata?



Considerando che giocherebbe De Sciglio, sì. 

Ora dirò una bestemmia, ma forse Boateng potrei pure sopportarlo, se l'alternativa è Poli. Ma spero che giochi almeno Adriano.


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Considerando che giocherebbe De Sciglio, sì.
> 
> Ora dirò una bestemmia, ma forse Boateng potrei pure sopportarlo, se l'alternativa è Poli. Ma spero che giochi almeno Adriano.


lo so purtroppo i terzini sono quelli, io credo che sia comunque il male minore


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Perché vogliamo farci del male? con il 433 abbiamo sempre fatto invariabilmente schifo con Allegri, Inzaghi e Mihalovic,
> 
> Ok gli interpreti ma eventualmente 4312, sarebbero tutti nella loro posizione naturale,
> non abbiamo attaccanti esterni per il tridente.


Se Honda fa bene nel centrocampo a 4 fa bene anche attaccante esterno nei tre, anzi fa meno fatica, col 4312 ci vuole una seconda punta che svaria in tutto il campo e se manca Niang non l'abbiamo, le fasce poi sarebbero abbandonate a loro stesse


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io per questa giornata tornerei al 433, con Poli Montolivo Bertolacci in mezzo e davanti con Honda e Bacca una staffetta tra Boateng e Balotelli



pure io per quanto non digerisco poli


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> spostare Antonelli a centrocampo è una boiata?



con questo modulo no ma per me la migliore soluzione è lasciare perdere il 4-4-2, senza Bonaventura non ha senso


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Perché vogliamo farci del male? con il 433 abbiamo sempre fatto invariabilmente schifo con Allegri, Inzaghi e Mihalovic,
> 
> Ok gli interpreti ma eventualmente 4312, sarebbero tutti nella loro posizione naturale,
> non abbiamo attaccanti esterni per il tridente.



boateng o Honda trequartista nel 4-3-1-2??


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Febbraio 2016)

La soluzione più sensata sarebbe Calabria a sinistra in difesa con Antonelli davanti a lui e, purtroppo, Balotelli con Bacca per mancanza di alternative.
Probabilmente la scelta di Mihajlovic sarà Honda a sinistra con Poli a destra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boateng o Honda trequartista nel 4-3-1-2??



sI, è un orrore, 
ma sempre meglio che vederli punte esterne


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2016)

*Jack si allena in gruppo*


----------



## davoreb (10 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Perché vogliamo farci del male? con il 433 abbiamo sempre fatto invariabilmente schifo con Allegri, Inzaghi e Mihalovic,
> 
> Ok gli interpreti ma eventualmente 4312, sarebbero tutti nella loro posizione naturale,
> non abbiamo attaccanti esterni per il tridente.



Con il 433 di Allegri siamo arrivati terzi, l'anno dopo con la genialata delle due punte (Balotelli + Matri) eravamo a ridosso retrocessione.

Io continuerei con il 442 che ci ha dato un minimo di solidità, purtroppo visto il sabotaggio di Gennaio qualsiasi modulo è inappropriato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Con il 433 di Allegri siamo arrivati terzi, l'anno dopo con la genialata delle due punte (Balotelli + Matri) eravamo a ridosso retrocessione.
> 
> Io continuerei con il 442 che ci ha dato un minimo di solidità, purtroppo visto il sabotaggio di Gennaio qualsiasi modulo è inappropriato.



Balotelli e Matri non hanno mai giocato assieme, l'ultimo anno Allegri utilizzò il 433 con risultati disastrosi,
Allegri utilizzo spesso il 433 anche gli anni prima, soprattutto dopo la cessione di Ibra, ma aveva interpreti più adatti come Robinho, Cassano, Pato e un El Sha ispirato, almeno nei primi 6 mesi del 2012/2013.

Comunque anch'io preferisco continuare con il 442, magari avanzando Antonelli se non si recupera Bonaventura.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Jack si allena in gruppo*



Dai !


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2016)

Vorrei rivedere Menez.


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Jack si allena in gruppo*



speriamo!!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2016)

gol di cerci non quotato


----------



## Hammer (10 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> spostare Antonelli a centrocampo è una boiata?



Sono d'accordissimo con te, io la proverei. Piuttosto che vedere Boateng in campo.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con te, io la proverei. Piuttosto che vedere Boateng in campo.



Secondo me è comunque un uomo perso, Antonelli non ha senso se non può partire da dietro. Se devo far giocare De Sciglio forse preferisco lasciare Antonelli dietro.


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è comunque un uomo perso, Antonelli non ha senso se non può partire da dietro. Se devo far giocare De Sciglio forse preferisco lasciare Antonelli dietro.


Antonelli al Genoa faceva l'esterno alto nel 3-4-3 e segnava anche qualche gol, il dramma è mettere De Sciglio dietro ma volendo si può dirottare Calabria a sinistra


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Antonelli al Genoa faceva l'esterno alto nel 3-4-3 e segnava anche qualche gol, il dramma è mettere De Sciglio dietro ma volendo si può dirottare Calabria a sinistra



Sì, ma anche lì era potenziale perso, e poi era il Genoa.

Cioè moscio per moscio, piuttosto che De Sciglio Boateng ha una possibilità su 1000 di azzeccare la giocata buona. (a prescindere dall'elemento professionale)


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma anche lì era potenziale perso, e poi era il Genoa.
> 
> Cioè moscio per moscio, piuttosto che De Sciglio Boateng ha una possibilità su 1000 di azzeccare la giocata buona. (a prescindere dall'elemento professionale)


Antonelli al Genoa rendeva molto più che da noi, guarda io piuttosto di vedere Boateng o Balotelli con la maglia del Milan ci metterei Abbiati in quel ruolo


----------



## Hammer (11 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Antonelli al Genoa faceva l'esterno alto nel 3-4-3 e segnava anche qualche gol, il dramma è mettere De Sciglio dietro ma volendo si può dirottare Calabria a sinistra



Calabria non ha mai giocato a sinistra, se la mia memoria non mi inganna... Già il ragazzino non gioca mai, eviterei


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Calabria non ha mai giocato a sinistra, se la mia memoria non mi inganna... Già il ragazzino non gioca mai, eviterei



Ne abbiamo già rovinato uno in quel modo, eviterei anche io


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Febbraio 2016)

*Sarà Calvarese l'arbitro di Milan-Genoa.*


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sportmediaset:


MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.


Genoa (3-4-3): Perin; Munoz, Burdisso, Izzo; Laxalt, Rigoni, Dzemaili, Gabriel Silva; Suso, Matavaz, Cerci.*


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> ...



Perfetto. Speriamo che Bona recuperi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> ...



Buoni recuperi, ma le accellerazioni di Kucka ci mancheranno in un centrocampo compassato come il nostro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> ...



mi sembra giusto, con sinisa in panca boa e balo non giocheranno mai titolari


----------



## kolao95 (11 Febbraio 2016)

*Gazzetta: provato Balotelli in coppia con Bacca oggi.*


----------



## kolao95 (11 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: provato Balotelli in coppia con Bacca oggi.*



Vabbé, ma che palle.. Questo avrebbe dovuto sloggiare da tempo e gioca titolare..


----------



## Butcher (11 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: provato Balotelli in coppia con Bacca oggi.*



Maledetto! Questo penalizza anche Bacca!
Maledetto!


----------



## Hammer (11 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> ...



Così iniziamo a ragionare. Fuori i due nullafacenti


----------



## Milanforever63 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Immagino Luiz Adriano con che spirito giocherà ... speriamo bene


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2016)

*formazioni aggiornate sportmediaset*

*Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli.*
A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Zapata, De Sciglio, Poli, Boateng, Nocerino, Menez, J. Mauri, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic

Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Diego Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Kucka, Niang
*
Genoa (3-4-3): Perin; Munoz, Burdisso, Izzo; Laxalt, Rigoni, Dzemaili, Gabriel Silva; Suso, Matavz, Cerci.*
A disp.: Lamanna, De Maio, Marchese, Fiamozzi, Tachtsidis, Bruno Gomes, Pandev, Lazovic, Ntcham, Capel. All.: Gasperini
Squalificati: Rincon (1)
Indisponibili: Pavoletti, Ansaldi


----------



## peppe75 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Io sono fiducioso...e poi speriamo in un pareggio dell'Inter e della Roma (che può anche perdere con il Carpi) e dulcis in fundo la vittoria del Napoli!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *formazioni aggiornate sportmediaset*
> 
> *Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli.*
> A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Zapata, De Sciglio, Poli, Boateng, Nocerino, Menez, J. Mauri, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...



Se davvero Bonaventura è recuperato e Niang come pare va in panchina vicino a Bacca farei giocare Boateng, non possiamo permetterci due attaccanti completamente assenti in fase di manovra, nemmeno in casa contro il Genoa.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2016)

----) http://www.milanworld.net/milanworl...r-che-postino-notizie-vt34776.html#post900443


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se davvero Bonaventura è recuperato e Niang come pare va in panchina vicino a Bacca farei giocare Boateng, non possiamo permetterci due attaccanti completamente assenti in fase di manovra, nemmeno in casa contro il Genoa.



Luiz Adriano e basta. No al duo tamarro mononeurone.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se davvero Bonaventura è recuperato e Niang come pare va in panchina vicino a Bacca farei giocare Boateng, non possiamo permetterci due attaccanti completamente assenti in fase di manovra, nemmeno in casa contro il Genoa.



anche io sinceramente, poi l'altro attaccante lo metti in corso partita se c'è bisogno


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Luiz Adriano e basta. No al duo tamarro mononeurone.



Ma Adriano chissà come sta messo di testa, separato in casa


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma Adriano chissà come sta messo di testa, separato in casa



Ma siamo sicuri che va ? Boh, siamo a metà febbraio e non si sente più nulla.


----------



## mistergao (12 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma Adriano chissà come sta messo di testa, separato in casa



Appunto, anche questo è vero. Certo che tra lui e Balotelli c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta: chi peggio dei due? Chi più inadeguato, perlomeno in questo momento? 
Comunque partita da vincere, senza se e senza ma, assolutamente, da affrontare con grinta, cattiveria e foga agonistica, nonostante l'odiosissimo (per me) orario delle 12.30.


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che va ? Boh, siamo a metà febbraio e non si sente più nulla.



Galliani parla che di offerte ce ne sono, più che altro ho come la sensazione sia il ragazzo a doversi convincere, non lo so, certo c'è ancora qualche settimana con il mercato cinese aperto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Secondo Sky gioca titolare niang*


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Galliani parla che di offerte ce ne sono, più che altro ho come la sensazione sia il ragazzo a doversi convincere, non lo so, certo c'è ancora qualche settimana con il mercato cinese aperto.



Comunque è l'ennesimo caso di gestione incompetente, il campo viene sacrificato per il lato economico, come al solito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky gioca titolare niang*



Grande notizia


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (12 Febbraio 2016)

Resisti Sinisa, no ai due raccomandati del menga.


----------



## LukeLike (12 Febbraio 2016)

Un Luiz Adriano a mezzo servizio e con la testa dall'altra parte del mondo dà le piste a Boateng e Balotelli in forma smagliante.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Febbraio 2016)

Ma jack?!? Ce la fa??


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma jack?!? Ce la fa??



Pare di si, Niang no.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pare di si, Niang no.



a sky hanno detto che niang gioca, no?


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

*Milan - Genoa: le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
**

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo,Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli.
A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Zapata, Abate, Poli, Boateng, Nocerino, Menez, J. Mauri, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Diego Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Kucka, Niang

Genoa (3-4-3): Perin; Munoz, Burdisso, Izzo; Laxalt, Rigoni, Dzemaili, Gabriel Silva; Suso, Matavz, Cerci.**A disp.: Lamanna, De Maio, Marchese, Fiamozzi, Tachtsidis, Bruno Gomes, Pandev, Lazovic, Ntcham, Capel. All.: Gasperini*
*Squalificati: Rincon (1)*
*Indisponibili: Pavoletti, Ansaldi*


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> a sky hanno detto che niang gioca, no?



Mihajlovic ha detto in conferenza Balotelli boateng e menez sono soluzioni solo a partita in corso, quindi per esclusione dovrebbe giocare niang


----------



## Djici (13 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Genoa: le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> **
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo,Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli.
> ...



Mettono Cerci sulla sinistra ?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2016)

*Niang e Bonaventura in gruppo.*

*Ecco quindi le formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sportmediaset*: 


*Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.

Genoa (3-4-3): Perin; Munoz, Burdisso, Izzo; Laxalt, Rigoni, Dzemaili, Gabriel Silva; Suso, Matavz, Cerci.*


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mettono Cerci sulla sinistra ?



No, da quel che ho visto nell'ultima partita si dispongono con Cerci largo a destra, Suso trequartista centrale e la punta davanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Niang e Bonaventura in gruppo.*
> 
> *Ecco quindi le formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sportmediaset*:
> 
> ...



*Quotate raga!!!*


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Niang e Bonaventura in gruppo.*
> 
> *Ecco quindi le formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sportmediaset*:
> 
> ...



Menomale che abbiamo recuperato tutti, dai eh, non facciamo scherzi!


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

*I convocati
**
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri*
*
DIFENSORI: Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata*
*
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Locatelli (73), Montolivo, Poli*
*
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Luiz Adriano, Honda, Menez, Niang*


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati
> **
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri*
> *
> ...



Che bello vedere Locatelli e non nocerino tra i convocati


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Niang e Bonaventura in gruppo.*
> 
> *Ecco quindi le formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sportmediaset*:
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati
> **
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri*
> *
> ...


.


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2016)

Sì ma CERCI? nessuno dice niente? se gli dovesse capitare una mezza occasione da gol farà sicuramente 2 gol con un tiro.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ma CERCI? nessuno dice niente? se gli dovesse capitare una mezza occasione da gol farà sicuramente 2 gol con un tiro.



Il mio incubo peggiore.

Però già le abbiamo prese da Armero, forse stavolta la scampiamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il mio incubo peggiore.
> 
> Però già le abbiamo prese da Armero, forse stavolta la scampiamo.



Invece penso proprio per quello Cerci segnera. Se persino Armero segna contro di noi...cioe....ARMERO!


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il mio incubo peggiore.
> 
> Però già le abbiamo prese da Armero, forse stavolta la scampiamo.



L'incubo è un Donnarumma battuto da Cerci dopo 2 parate miracolose sulla linea di porta, ops ah no quello è stato Armero.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Febbraio 2016)

Occhio che non ci segni Dzemaili, altrimenti Galliani ce lo porta a milanello a giugno


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Occhio che non ci segni Dzemaili, altrimenti Galliani ce lo porta a milanello a giugno



Già l'ha piazzata all'andata..


----------



## Ciachi (13 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pare di si, Niang no.



Grazie [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2016)

Il gol di quel cesso di Cerci non è neanche quotato


----------



## J&B (13 Febbraio 2016)

Curioso di vedere Suso


----------



## 666psycho (13 Febbraio 2016)

J&B ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere Suso



sperando che non faccia la partita della sua vita contro di noi..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già l'ha piazzata all'andata..



Si ma all'andata era ancora under 30. Adesso ha appena compiuto gli anni, quindi diventa più appetibile


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2016)

mamma mia che partitacce domani
speriamo di vincerla va


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Febbraio 2016)

Segnerá Suso in sforbiciata da metà campo, e cerci di tacco su calcio d'angolo. Sicuro manco quotato


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

partita da vincere! dai ! forza milan!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Febbraio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Segnerá Suso in sforbiciata da metà campo, e cerci di tacco su calcio d'angolo. Sicuro manco quotato



Ovviamente... Faranno la partita della loro carriera.
Poi torneranno nella miseria da cui arrivano


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

E battiamo questo Genoa che ultimamente e' la nostra bestia nera


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sky:
*


----------



## walter 22 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Dai che oggi possiamo allungare su Sassuolo e empoli


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (14 Febbraio 2016)

[MENTION=2456]pizzamafiaberlusconi[/MENTION] Qui non si tifa contro scrivendo ste cose. SIete ovviamente liberissimi di farlo, ma non postate ste robe qui sulla thread della partita!


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Spero in Calabria titolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Genoa secondo Sky:
> *



*Raga quotate le news!!!*


----------



## Didaco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Se sbagliamo questa partita è finita


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Febbraio 2016)

ah non sapevo che fosse alle 12.30


----------



## LukeLike (14 Febbraio 2016)

La decide Bertolacci.


----------



## Baggio (14 Febbraio 2016)

Se perdiamo contro Fantozzi...ma chi è


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali:*

*MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.

GENOA: Perin; Izzo, Burdisso, De Maio; Fiamozzi, Rigoni, Dzemaili, Gabriel Silva; Suso, Matavz, Laxalt.*


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:*
> 
> *MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> 
> GENOA: Perin; Izzo, Burdisso, De Maio; Fiamozzi, Rigoni, Dzemaili, Gabriel Silva; Suso, Matavz, Laxalt.*



Forza Milan!! E in quel posto a chi tifa contro.


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:*
> 
> *MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> 
> GENOA: Perin; Izzo, Burdisso, De Maio; Fiamozzi, Rigoni, Dzemaili, Gabriel Silva; Suso, Matavz, Laxalt.*



La formazione del Genoa è veramente da Serie B. Non si hanno scuse.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:*
> 
> *MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> 
> GENOA: Perin; Izzo, Burdisso, De Maio; Fiamozzi, Rigoni, Dzemaili, Gabriel Silva; Suso, Matavz, Laxalt.*



*FORZA MILAN.*


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Febbraio 2016)

Peccato che anche oggi non si vince.

De Sciglio sei un cesso.

Siamo messi male, costretti a far giocare Bonaventura e Niang azzoppati.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Solo un risultato: la vittoria


----------



## uoteghein (14 Febbraio 2016)

dai ragazzi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Gran inizio di capitan carisma e il solito Bertolacci


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Subito Bertolacci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma va! Grandissimo tiro di Honda


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Che tiro Keisuke!!


----------



## uoteghein (14 Febbraio 2016)

Carloooooos


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2016)

Gool


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

bacca non perdona!! GOL!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bravissimo Honda, bravissimo! Bravo anche Bacca


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2016)

*Bacca! 1-0*


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bacca sempre lui!


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Goooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Gooooolllll grande Bacca. Ottimo anche Honda


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Che giocatoreeee


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Bacca.


----------



## Aron (14 Febbraio 2016)

Questo goal ha la firma di Honda.


----------



## davoreb (14 Febbraio 2016)

Che mina.... Grande Bacca


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

cmq prima del gol, bellissimo tiro di Honda, quasi da fermo, Perin la tolta dall'incrocio


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

De Sciglio bene oggi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Errore disastroso di Niang.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Cribbio Niang..


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma cosa fai niang...?


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Febbraio 2016)

Niang tecnica di base di un carpentiere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

louis gara ha scritto:


> niang tecnica di base di un carpentiere



cvd.


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci è un'ameba


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Madonna Bertolo.. Sveglia!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Saro anche cattivo...ma Bertolacci anche oggi fa pena. La frequenza con la quale perde palle e qualcosa di impressionante.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Febbraio 2016)

Anche voi vedere i cartelloni pubblicitari in cinese?


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Saro anche cattivo...ma Bertolacci anche oggi fa pena. La frequenza con la quale perde palle e qualcosa di impressionante.


Vero, è un qualcosa di orripilante.


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2016)

Niang....


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Se avessero tutti la determinazione di Antonelli..


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Niente, Bertolacci e Niang perdono tutte le palle.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Undici Antonelli!


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bonaventura oggi male male


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Salvo solo Honda, Antonelli, Bacca e i centrali


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Partitona di Antonelli. Comunque oggi male Bonaventura, Niang e come sempre Bertolacci.

Partita abbastanza brutta e mediocre a dir la verita, ma l'importante sara prendersi 3 punti in vista del posticipo.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2016)

Scapoli - Ammogliati. Uguale.


----------



## uoteghein (14 Febbraio 2016)

Niang e Bonaventura 45 minuti da incubo.
Bene i due terzini invece.
Solito nulla dei due centrocampisti centrali, due figuranti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

dobbiamo chiuderla


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scapoli - Ammogliati. Uguale.



ahahaha ..certo che il Genoa gioca in maniera imbarazzante, fanno solo una totale confusione in mezzo al campo


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Complimenti di Sky a Romagnoli. Strano.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scapoli - Ammogliati. Uguale.



Non per niente si scambiano di continuo i giocatori.


----------



## Kaw (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ritmi da oratorio.
Male tutto il nostro centrocampo, cosa ha Bonaventura oggi?
Migliori Antonelli e Honda.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Complimenti di *Ambrosini* a Romagnoli. Strano.



È un po' diverso.


Partitaccia comunque.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bisogna fare assolutamente fare il secondo, queste sono le classiche partite da beffa


----------



## Reblanck (14 Febbraio 2016)

Madonna mia come giochiamo male.


----------



## arcanum (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bene tutto il blocco difensivo, ottimo Honda, solito Bacca.

Gli altri devono darsi na svegliata


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

In queste partite in cui siamo statici e i nostri due esterni di centrocampo non riescono a giocare il pallone si sente la mancanza di quel treno di Kuco che spacca le difese con qualche accelerazione. Bene tutti tranne Niang, Jack e Bertolacci.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ritmi da oratorio.
> Male tutto il nostro centrocampo, *cosa ha Bonaventura oggi?*
> Migliori Antonelli e Honda.



Si vede che non sta bene.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Non voglio bestemmiare ma Honda sta facendo una partita alla clarence seedorf


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si vede che non sta bene.



meglio avercelo però, anche così aiuta la squadra


----------



## davoreb (14 Febbraio 2016)

Miglior partita della stagione di De Sciglio che forse ha capito che deve darsi una svegliata x non perdere l'europeo.

Niang e Jack non sono in condizione e si vede ma purtroppo in panchina c'è il nulla.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non voglio bestemmiare ma Honda sta facendo una partita alla clarence seedorf



Uguale proprio, gli mancano solo le treccine.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> meglio avercelo però, anche così aiuta la squadra



No, imho sarebbe da mettere Boateng. Tanto comunque siamo già in vantaggio, e così non c'è il rischio che si rispacchi.


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bene tutti tranne Niang, Jack e Bertolacci.



e montolivo.


----------



## Victorss (14 Febbraio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Madonna mia come giochiamo male.


Mah..il Genoa é una squadra che fa giocare male..eppure io ho visto un buon Milan a tratti. Benissimo Honda, Antonelli e bacca.
Male il solito Bertolacci, niang è stranamente Bonaventura.


----------



## davoreb (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non voglio bestemmiare ma Honda sta facendo una partita alla clarence seedorf



è vero, una partita alla Seedorf 35 enne.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

Chiudiamola nel secondo tempo!


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> e montolivo.



Montolivo sta facendo una partita sufficiente. Senza infamia e senza lode, metterlo al livello di quei tre è esagerato.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Cerci per Suso probabilmente.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cerci per Suso probabilmente.


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Entra il secondo marcatore


----------



## VonVittel (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il modo di giocare del Genoa costringe spesso molte squadre a rendere poco e male. Bene Honda, i centrali e i terzini e Bacca, male Bertolacci, Niang e Jack. Il primo alterna palle perse clamorose (sia per demeriti suoi, sia per la buona organizzazion tattica del Genoa) a buoni recuperi difensivi, gli altri due si vede che sono acciaccati, soprattutto Bonaventura


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Passala!!!!!!!!


----------



## Didaco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bravo Jack...


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Jack a mezzo servizio è il migliore lì in mezzo.


----------



## Didaco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Tacco di Montolivao


----------



## Didaco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Dovrebbe tirare miha


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

facciano tirare una a Honda dai


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il Genoa è scarsissimo


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

mamma mia che gol! grande Honda


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2016)

Gran gol


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Hondaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2016)

2-0 Honda

Fortuna che c'è quel paperaro di Perin porta


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

clarence sei tuuuu


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il lupo d'argento che gol


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Maremma che gol


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Keisukeeeee. È in ripresa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Gran gol!! Oggi Honda ha il piede caldo


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

*Goal PAZZESCO DI HONDA!! CCezionale*


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Un goal da numero 10, alla Messi! Fantastico Keisuke!


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

Grandissimo meritato


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

fate caso a come "corre" bertolacci, sembra avere un carico di almeno 20 kg sulle spalle


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Un goal da numero 10, alla Messi! Fantastico Keisuke!



alla clarence


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> alla clarence



anche


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

si scalda menez


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Entra Jeremy!


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Febbraio 2016)

bravo honda, bellissimo goal anche se in compartecipazione col portiere. sono contento per honda, se lo merita per l'impegno che ci mette.


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

entra Menez?


----------



## Didaco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Menez


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

alex quasi pasticcia..


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Rigore clamoroso non dato..


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Rigore clamoroso non dato..


mah


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

vai jeremy!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Era al limite ma visto che ha colpito la palla per me non era rigore


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Grandissimo Riccardo!!


----------



## marionep (14 Febbraio 2016)

Come si fa a non dare un rigore così? Totale incompetenza o malafede.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci sbaglia l'impossibile, l'impossibile!


----------



## Didaco (14 Febbraio 2016)

No berto nooo


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

bertolacci è proprio scarso...ha fatto la stagione della sua vita a genoa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Mammamia Bertoschifo


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci allucinante.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

quando ci daranno un sacrosanto rigore una buona volta?? ridicoli


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Alessio <3


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Romagna


----------



## J&B (14 Febbraio 2016)

Mi piacerebbe rivedere Menez


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Febbraio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Era al limite ma visto che ha colpito la palla per me non era rigore


.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

romagnoli mi esalta quando sale..


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci che disagiato


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

mamma mia


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Montolivo cavolo!! Se lo meritava.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Madonna che sfiga


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Mammamia se fosse entrata........


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Palo del cappetano


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

che botta di sinistro il capitano... sfortunatissimo


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

ma no..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il primo tiro del Genoa


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

entra menez


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Jeremy.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

finalmente menez


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Dai voglio bestemmiare ancora, Menez bacca come sheva inzaghi


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

de sciglio hahahaha


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Riccardo!! Prestazione da 7 pieno.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

ahahahahahahahah grande chiamata questo "fuorigioco"... SIETE RIDICOLI


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Fuorigioco inesistente, boh, riceviamo torti arbitrali in qualsiasi occasione


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Febbraio 2016)

Non voglio sparare sulla croce rossa, ma il numero di palle perse, non capite, sbagliate, ritardate, anticipate di Bertolacci è impressionante. Sembra quasi un marchio di fabbrica, come l'autogol di Niccolai (anni 70).


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

cerchiamo di non prendere gol per favore


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non voglio sparare sulla croce rossa, ma il numero di palle perse, non capite, sbagliate, ritardate, anticipate di Bertolacci è impressionante. Sembra quasi un marchio di fabbrica, come l'autogol di Niccolai (anni 70).



Comunardo Bertolacci


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

vai marione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Godo, meno di 4 minuti per il baluba, godo


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Vamos q vamos Carlitos! Grande!


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli deve entrare sempre per contratto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

MAH Bertolacci inutile


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ammonizione a Romagnoli, peccato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

E dai Roma, che idiozia


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Madonna santa De Sciglio, cristo santo.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Cerci ha segnato......


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Febbraio 2016)

Neanche era quotato


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

hahah te pareva.. infame


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Febbraio 2016)

Non era quotato, avevate ragione. Per fortuna ne abbiamo fatti due prima.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Spero Mihajlovic dia fuoco a De Sciglio


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che beffa. Da questo ci siamo fatti segnare. La cavolata la dobbiamo sempre fare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

De Sciglio, niente. Anche oggi che sembrava in forma alla fine risulta importante in un gol contro di noi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Questo è il risultato che ottieni per far entrare ubriaconi e ex giocatori


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Finita. Che sofferenza.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

peccato per questo gol subito... sinisa li sbrana


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Sinisa stava per uccidere Balitelli. A quanto pare anche il resto della panchina.

BENE!


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Tuttal la panchina contro quel salame di Balotelli


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

vedi a fare entrare Balotelli invece di pensare a gestire la partita, Sinisa TI ODIO


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

balo indegno


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli si merita di restare inchiodato alla tribuna fino a fine stagione. Gol subito interamente per colpa sua


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2016)

C'era fallo sul gol di quel pattume


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vedi a fare entrare Balotelli invece di pensare a gestire la partita, Sinisa TI ODIO



3 minuti lo ha fatto entrare sul 2-0, non si può manco così dai


----------



## sion (14 Febbraio 2016)

si ma che culo il gol di cerci..non so neanche se lo danno a lui..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ora sinisa ammazza qualcuno


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che serve quell'idiota di Balotelli?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli deve andarsene.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

E meno male che abbiamo fatto il secondo, quasi si buttava una partita dominata.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 3 minuti lo ha fatto entrare sul 2-0, non si può manco così dai



abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione che non si può neanche così, adesso se è coerente deve andare in tribuna contro il napoli


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli è un danno e basta.


----------



## Kaw (14 Febbraio 2016)

Che rabbia aver fatto segnare quel pirla di Cerci!!!
Per non parlare di farsi 2 minuti di sofferenza in una partita senza rischi.
Non ho visto bene tutta l'azione, non so di chi sia la colpa ma sembrava che dormissero tutti.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2016)

Quanto odio quella busta di letame antropomorfa che ha il nome di Balotelli


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Vittoria fondamentale, peccato per il gol subito. Riguardo Balotelli, speriamo che sia la volta buona che Sinisa lo appicca al muro negli spogliatoi e non lo fa entrare piu in campo fino al termine della stagione


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Che rabbia aver fatto segnare quel pirla di Cerci!!!
> Per non parlare di farsi 2 minuti di sofferenza in una partita senza rischi.
> Non ho visto bene tutta l'azione, non so di chi sia la colpa ma sembrava che dormissero tutti.



Colpa dell'asino con il 45 che non è capace a tenere un pallone e che non torna mai.
Tra l'altro non capisco il senso di far entrare un giocatore del Liverpool invece di Luiz Adriano o Boateng


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6
De Sciglio 5 (partita da 6,5, ma per la vaccata sul gol è da sgozzare)
Alex 7
Romagnoli 7
Antonelli 7
Honda 7
Montolivo 7
Bertolacci 5,5
Bonaventura 6,5
Bacca 6,5
Niang 6


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo rischiato di rovinare tutto in due minuti, abbiamo fatto bene pero oggi sarebbe stato una beffa clamorosa non vincere anche perchè loro non hanno fatto praticamente nulla, il gol di Cerci era scontatissimo ma poco importa alla fine.


----------



## Didaco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Non deve entrare mai più. 
Intanto, Luiz Adriano sempre in panca...


----------



## Reblanck (14 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli e Boateng sono due ex giocatori di calcio.


----------



## walter 22 (14 Febbraio 2016)

In due minuti si stava per buttare via una vittoria meritatissima ma comunque va bene cosi che serva da lezione.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Balotelli e Boateng sono due ex giocatori di calcio.



...sì ma almeno Boateng mi sembra più umile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2016)

Praticamente perfetti a parte Bertolacci. 

Note negative:
Giallo di Romagnoli da giocatore stupido
Bertolacci
Il gol del Genoa


----------



## LukeLike (14 Febbraio 2016)

Menomale che Honda ha indovinato il tiro della domenica...


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

E dopo Armero non poteva mancare Cerci, chi manca ancora. Balotelli da prenderlo e attaccarlo al muro


----------



## Victorss (14 Febbraio 2016)

Sinisa li sbrana..se non lo fermavano Balotelli finiva come Regini l anno scorso..


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che fine ha fatto LA? Basta con Balotelli. Deve tornarsene in Inghilterra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2016)

Maledetto il membro dello staff che ha fermato Mihajlovic. Volevo vederlo massacrare di botte Balotelli.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma cosa ha fatto Balotelli?


----------



## Devil (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ormai anche le vittorie hanno il sapore delle sconfitte. Balotelli spero torni presto in Inghilterra, non se ne può davvero più.


----------



## Reblanck (14 Febbraio 2016)

3 punti PREZIOSI !

(Balotelli e Boateng fuori dal Milan grazie)


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fatto Balotelli?



Nulla. Questo è il problema.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

"Balotelli non deve più mettere piede in campo"...grande sinisa


----------



## gheorghehagi (14 Febbraio 2016)

io non so perchè balotelli si comporta in questo modo...

bertolacci si vede lontano un miglio come gli pesa giocare con questa maglia...tutti gli errori sono dovuti alla paura di sbagliare


----------



## RickyKaka22 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> "Balotelli non deve più mettere piede in campo"...grande sinisa



Ma l'ha detto MIHA dal labiale o è una tua supposizione?
Cmq se ci fosse stato un capitano come MALDINI BARESI NESTA....Balo la doccia neanche l'avrebbe fatta....sicuramente avrebbe chiesto al Genoa di essere ospitato nello SPOGLIATOIO!


----------



## ignaxio (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> "Balotelli non deve più mettere piede in campo"...grande sinisa



Davvero? ahahah


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Ma l'ha detto MIHA dal labiale o è una tua supposizione?
> Cmq se ci fosse stato un capitano come MALDINI BARESI NESTA....Balo la doccia neanche l'avrebbe fatta....sicuramente avrebbe chiesto al Genoa di essere ospitato nello SPOGLIATOIO!



lo ha detto adesso a premium anche se non ha fatto il suo nome


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo ha detto adesso a premium anche se non ha fatto il suo nome



Cos'ha detto di preciso?


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...sì ma almeno Boateng mi sembra più umile.



.
Paragonare i due non esiste.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Davvero? ahahah



ha detto non faccio il nome di chi mi riferisco ma ci siamo capiti


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ottima partita. Fino al 92' avevamo creato solo noi occasioni da gol, con 2 reti di ottima fattura. Il Genoa nulla, statistiche alla mano. Poi il solito gollonzo che becchiamo. Balotelli da censura. Neanche ad impegnarsi. Menez quantomeno tornava.


----------



## Morghot (14 Febbraio 2016)

LOL cerci che quasi esulta


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Febbraio 2016)

partita dominata sopratutto a centrocampo grazie ad un montolivo onnipresente.

bertolacci si vede che gioca paurosamente....la maglia del milan pesa.

honda migliore in campo e non solo per il gol , peccato per il giallo a romagnoli altrimenti era stato perfetto.

l'attacco si commenta da solo , abbiamo visto anche oggi la pochezza mentale di balotelli , si sta escludendo da solo e credo che andra' , prossimamente , a fare il naufrago nell'isola dei famosi .
abbiamo 4 buoni attaccanti , sinisa li fara' girare a dovere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo dominato, niente da dire, peccato per il finale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> LOL cerci che quasi esulta



Personaggio inutile, sembrava avesse fatto un gol in Champions.


----------



## The P (14 Febbraio 2016)

Partita dominata, ok... ma fino al secondo goal non abbiamo mai avuto la cattiveria di andarla a chiudere. Così non va bene.

Comunque finalmente sta uscendo fuori anche un po' del potenziale "tecnico" di questa squadra. A parte i terzini la palla la sanno toccare un po' tutti.


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ottima partita dominata, Genoa inesistente. Oggi benissimo Honda e Montolivo, non rientrano nelle mie simpatie ma quando è loro è loro. Peccato per i due minuti finali di rischio immotivato con il giallo ingenuo di Romagnoli e lo stupidissimo gol. 
P.s. Pochezza mentale e fisica di Balotelli talmente ingombrante da venir fuori anche in tre minuti. Bentornato invece a Menez, nella speranza che di qui alla fine recuperi un minimo di condizione.


----------



## Ciachi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Personaggio inutile, sembrava avesse fatto un gol in Champions.



Ma poi che gol!?!!! Se notate bene lui cade addosso a Gigio e colpisce il pallone con il braccio/corpo!!! Ignobile


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Febbraio 2016)

Felice di essere stato smentito

Donnarumma 6,5
De Sciglio 6,5
Romagnoli 6
Alex 7
Antonelli 6,5 
Honda 7,5
Montolivo 7
Bertolacci 5
Bonaventura 6
Niang 5
Bacca 7

Menez 5,5
Poli 6
Balotelli 3


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6

De Sciglio 6.5
Romagnoli 6
*Alex 7*
Antonelli 6.5

Honda 7.5
Montolivo 7
Bertolacci 6
Bonaventura 5.5

Niang 5
Bacca 6.5

Menez 5.5
Poli sv
*Balotelli asino*


----------



## folletto (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ha detto non faccio il nome di chi mi riferisco ma ci siamo capiti



Ci vorrebbe anche una frecciatina diretta a chi dice "chiedete all'allenatore perché perdiamo punti con le piccole"


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6
De Sciglio 6
Alex 6.5
Romagnoli 6.5
Antonelli 7
Honda 7.5
Bertollacci 5 
Montolivo 6.5
Jack 6
Niang 5.5 
Bacca 6

Balotelli SV
Poli 6
Menez 6

Sinisa 6


----------



## VonVittel (14 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli è veramente indecente, da rimandare già da domani a Liverpool o almeno da tenere come fuori rosa per il resto della stagione. Bertolacci ancora una volta ha un rendimento mediocre, ma ho notato stavolta che gli errori erano dovuti alla sua voglia di strafare, di dimostrare qualcosa. Quando riceveva palla, invece di tentare uno scarico veloce, cercava spesso una giocata molto difficile. Deve migliorare in questo aspetto, perché ottiene a quel punto un risultato opposto rispetto a ciò che sperava.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Balotelli è veramente indecente, da rimandare già da domani a Liverpool o almeno da tenere come fuori rosa per il resto della stagione. *Bertolacci ancora una volta ha un rendimento mediocre, ma ho notato stavolta che gli errori erano dovuti alla sua voglia di strafare, di dimostrare qualcosa. Quando riceveva palla, invece di tentare uno scarico veloce, cercava spesso una giocata molto difficile. *Deve migliorare in questo aspetto, perché ottiene a quel punto un risultato opposto rispetto a ciò che sperava.



Anch'io ho avuto questa impressione. A volte cercava il dribbling in mezzo a due-tre avversari, una cosa difficilissima.

Per cercare di recuperare consensi sta strafando.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2016)

ottimi i terzini devo dire


----------



## alessandro77 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bene Montolivo e Honda, se continuano così sono molto utili anche per la prossima stagione


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ottima partita in generale poi male nel finale abbiamo veramente rischiato

Gigio 6
De sciglio 6
Alex 7
Romagnoli 7
Antonelli 6
Honda 7
Montolivo 7
Bertolacci 6
Jack 6
Niang 5
Bacca 6

Menez s.v.
Poli s.v.
Balotelli s.v.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Febbraio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> partita dominata sopratutto a centrocampo grazie ad un montolivo onnipresente.
> 
> bertolacci si vede che gioca paurosamente....la maglia del milan pesa.
> 
> ...



Era mica diffidato???


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Era mica diffidato???



No.


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2016)

Partita solida come oramai siamo abituati a vedere, peccato li davanti siamo poco cattivi, abbiamo sempre poca bava alla bocca per azzannare l'avversario ed "ucciderlo" e poi basta un banale episodio e la partita si riapre rischiando.

In questo bisogna crescere.


----------



## peppe75 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Stiamo crescendo partita dopo partita...Honda una bella rivelazione...speriamo anche nel rientro di Menez!!
Ora sotto con il Napoli!!


----------



## mistergao (15 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Partita solida come oramai siamo abituati a vedere, peccato li davanti siamo poco cattivi, abbiamo sempre poca bava alla bocca per azzannare l'avversario ed "ucciderlo" e poi basta un banale episodio e la partita si riapre rischiando.
> 
> In questo bisogna crescere.



Sì, sostanzialmente sono d'accordo. Ieri mi è sembrato un po' svagato Donnarumma, secondo me perchè c'era anche il fratello sulla panchina del Genoa, speriamo recuperi in fretta, perchè col Napoli sarà tutta un'altra musica.


----------



## Sotiris (15 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6

De Sciglio 6+
Alex 7
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 6,5

Honda 7
Montolivo 6,5
Bertolacci 6
Bonaventura 6

Niang 6+
Bacca 6

Balotelli 4,5
Menez s.v.

Mihajlovic 6,5


----------

